# smarthome talking skulls



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

Trying to decide if I want to purchase the smarthome pair of talking skulls. Anyone else have these and are the worth the $25.00 they cost. Looking at adding some fun to my cemetary. Thanks


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you have a link to them beaton??????? I bought the interactive ones by Gemmy but don't know if they're the ones you're talking about.


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

They are the gemmy pair that are link together. My biggest question is are they worth getting for a cemetary scene and can you add your own voice or to you just let them talk between each other with what ever is already recorded.http://www.smarthome.com/hw0605.html


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

My local Garden center is selling them for $21.99, we bought them yesterday, and think they're great. They don't have stupid silly sayings, just screams and warnings about entering the haunt. We intend to use them right inside the castle doors, one on each side. I'm not a tech guru, but I'm sure the sound chip could be bypassed in favor of your own sounds. I'm not certain they'd work in your cemetery scene, I haven't tested out how close you need to be to trigger them. Our kids 14 and 18 think they're cool also.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

oooooo i like, now i got to find some place to buy them from


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

looking at putting them on my cemetary gates just before you enter my enchanted room. The gates are about 2 feet off the pathway the kids walk to get into my room. My room houses my magic mirror facade and cage with a hanging goul in one corner, the edwardian butler in another corner and a flickering chandelier hanging from the ceiling. The entire room is covered in the stone scene setters with the skeleton topper and doors. So do you think they would work good for this?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I haven't measured the cable length between skulls yet, but it doesn't appear to be more than five feet long. But yes, I think it would be a great addition to any entrance.


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

Well smart home was out, but was able to get a set off ebay for 24.99 +9.00 for shipping. I hate living in the middle of no-where. Hopefully they will work out for me. Now off to work on my floating reaper.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Alright I found some on ebay they look like this 








but they don;t look the same as they do on the Smarthome Website









Ebay Link

TO BUY OR NOT TO BUY


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

heopefullt the ones off ebay will be better. Will find out in a couple of days when they get here. Thanks everyone


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Those are two different props made by Gemmy. The second pic is the one Vlad is talking about.

This is the other skull.
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27477


----------

